# Custom Kar Cafe - Custom Auto Upholstery



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



Custom Kar Cafe - Custom Auto Upholstery: *www.CustomKarCrafterz.com*


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

thanks everyone for checkin out our work on the site and the positive feedback that we have recieved as well in the forums give us a call at the shop or pm KURUPT if you got any questions or need assistance! :thumbsup: 



Last edited by KurupT at Nov 25 2003, 08:02 PM


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

how much to do 2 bucket seats


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

dont forget to check out TEAMAUDIONUTZ.COM for all the crazy custom fiberglass work


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Aug 16 2003, 05:27 PM
> *how much to do 2 bucket seats*


 HOW YOU WANT THEM WHAT STYLE? WHAT MATERIAL? NEED MORE INFO!PM ME IF YOU LIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## LimeLightCCNissan (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey...how you guy's doin out in Ocala? Man that must be a big city or something doin interiors like that! I love the pics at the begining of this thread....I need some interior done in my nissan....I let this one guy do it and it looks like he didn't know what he was doin at all! I want to get some color changing vynle kind of like those cars you see driving done the road...also i would like to have swirl or that crushed velvet (that is what its called right?) for center inserts looking like square biscuits! That should look good right? Well i'll leave the rest up to you so get back to me asap please....Thanks


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LimeLightCCNissan_@Aug 23 2003, 03:58 AM
> *Hey...how you guy's doin out in Ocala? Man that must be a big city or something doin interiors like that! I love the pics at the begining of this thread....I need some interior done in my nissan....I let this one guy do it and it looks like he didn't know what he was doin at all! I want to get some color changing vynle kind of like those cars you see driving done the road...also i would like to have swirl or that crushed velvet (that is what its called right?) for center inserts looking like square biscuits! That should look good right? Well i'll leave the rest up to you so get back to me asap please....Thanks *


 ha ha ha :biggrin: as if


----------



## LimeLightCCNissan (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT+Aug 24 2003, 01:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KurupT @ Aug 24 2003, 01:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LimeLightCCNissan_@Aug 23 2003, 03:58 AM
> *Hey...how you guy's doin out in Ocala? Man that must be a big city or something doin interiors like that! I love the pics at the begining of this thread....I need some interior done in my nissan....I let this one guy do it and it looks like he didn't know what he was doin at all! I want to get some color changing vynle kind of like those cars you see driving done the road...also i would like to have swirl or that crushed velvet (that is what its called right?) for center inserts looking like square biscuits! That should look good right? Well i'll leave the rest up to you so get back to me asap please....Thanks *


ha ha ha :biggrin: as if[/b][/quote]
I swear I can't get anyone to do my interior! Is it b/c its a mini truck?? Will someone please tell me! :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

its because your a gay mexican with a mini truck. :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

can i get a blue and orange crushed velvet interior in a fleetwood.... i will need a matching orange top, with blue stitches and accents......?
ill need the windows mirror tinted.. blue.. and i only see you sell wire wheels, can you get 24 inch spinners for my fleet?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a 78 Caddy coupe and I am looking to redo my interior. What I was thinking was a dark blue carpet, White Leather seats and door panels with the same dark blue piping with a same dark blue headliner. Can you give me a ballpark price. or do you need more info?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

KurupT.....is good peoples He's currently doing my wifes interior for her 78 cutlass


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 1 2003, 01:49 PM
> *KurupT.....is good peoples He's currently doing my wifes interior for her 78 cutlass*


 thanks for the shout out bro! :biggrin: i hope she enjoys it!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

kurupt i sent you a pm ..
hook it up bro...


----------



## capriceclassic1 (Sep 6, 2003)

does anyone know of a place that does cusom interior in colorado?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my boyz in ocala holdin it down! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Aug 16 2003, 03:25 PM
> *thanks everyone for checkin out our work on the site and the positive feedback that we have recieved as well in the forums give us a call at the shop or pm KURUPT or DROPTLINKIN if you got any questions or need assistance! :thumbsup:*


 wussup man?I just got home about noon time.Tired as hell.Still plan on going to nopi .I got a hand full of business cards to hand out at the show.Wish ya'll could make it.You know I was thinkin bout that mazda,puttin some 13's on it and some juice.Wadda ya think?I know you ain't got the room so i'll jus hang on to it for a while then.Price me some rims and dro's.Maybe we can make it a hopper.Let me know how the full size is going ok.I'll check wit ya later .peace.


----------



## the_realist (Jul 26, 2003)

How much to do a pair of front bucket seats and a rear seat out of a 93 caprice?Want them similar to the seats at the top,but burgandy leather with white striping.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

hey guys im back! computer issues :dunno:












Last edited by KurupT at Dec 23 2003, 02:51 AM


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

Last edited by KurupT at Jan 28 2004, 01:57 AM


----------



## claudio (Mar 19, 2003)

What is this type of rag-top trim called?
I need the name of the trim and where can I get it.
http://www.layitlow.com/members/drz/


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Nov 29 2003, 01:15 AM
> *hey guys im back! computer issues :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 can you answer my post ??


----------



## DoomINa9 (May 3, 2004)

I've got a 97 Lumina with 17inch dayton knockoffs and i was gunna see how much it would be to get my interior done in white crushed velvet with turnable seats with a custom couch in the back


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Aug 29 2003, 12:35 AM
> *I have a 78 Caddy coupe and I am looking to redo my interior. What I was thinking was a dark blue carpet, White Leather seats and door panels with the same dark blue piping with a same dark blue headliner. Can you give me a ballpark price. or do you need more info?*


 hey man sorry i dont really look here in this post,however i do have a shop number and i can be pm'd. i dont usually thro figures out in the open i try to keep it all confidential. my base price on cars is $2000. if your still intersted we can talk details and exact figures.


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Aug 14 2003, 06:18 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice interior


----------



## fatphucks94bigbody (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Aug 14 2003, 07:18 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> ...


 why isnt yalls website working?


----------



## USOAK4LIFE (Apr 1, 2003)

How much to do a 83 fleetwood in penut butter leather seats and I need all the int changed to PB? STock interior right now. Thanks
PM me witht that info


UCE4LIFE


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

not sure about the site let me find out whats going on!


----------

